# Comparable bike to a santafe superlite



## skizilla (Aug 16, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a superlite but they are a bit pricey and hard to find around here in my XL size.  Can anyone reccomened a bike similar to the superlite?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you mean SantaCruz Superlight?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't you live in Westfield MA, or the area? We should ride sometime.


----------

